# What are some good websites with unbiased rankings of dry food?



## BRule (Apr 20, 2010)

I am most familiar with Dog Food Analysis, any others?


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

DogAware.com: Diet Options for Dogs


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I have gone here at times. Not that I believe everything is written in stone LOL!

Dog Food Reviews, Ratings and Comparisons


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't think Dog Food Analysis is unbiased. Their rating system is pure ridiculous 

You want to learn about dog food?....read posts on this site. We'll tell you exactly what the dog is doing on the food. We've fed it all!


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

SaltyDog said:


> I don't think Dog Food Analysis is unbiased. Their rating system is pure ridiculous
> 
> You want to learn about dog food?....read posts on this site. We'll tell you exactly what the dog is doing on the food. We've fed it all!




Why do you think that?


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

I don't like DFA simply because it is too simplistic in its rankings. 

Rating Taste of the Wild in the same class with Orijen and EVO is unfair in my opinion. (both 6 stars)

I'd also like to see more emphasis on faith and ethics of the manufacturer. 

However, I will say this....it would be near impossible to devise a PERFECT system for rating foods. DFA does it about as best as you would be able to do. 

And if someone picks anything on that site in the 4-6 star class, they are feeding a much better food than 9/10 owners.


----------



## m&mluvpugs (Feb 7, 2010)

Dog Food Reviews | Dog Food Ratings

they use protein, fat and carb metres for each food, and also flag controversial ingredients... a nice change from dog food analysis.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

PUNKem733 said:


> Why do you think that?




There is no study or science behind how they rate foods. They even state this on the disclosure on the website. 

The only thing they are grading on is the ingredients in the food not taking into consideration, caloric intake or the nutrient analysis.

They also have a biased vision on beet pulp, vitamin E, what causes bloat and determining meat content. 

You will learn so much more on this website then you ever will on DFA. DFA is a good site in terms of seeing all the dog foods availble in one place, but you are a fool if you pick a food based on THEIR rating system.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (May 19, 2009)

I would never put much credence into a site which does not fully explain their whys and wherefores. And, too, WHO is this site? Are they canine nutritionists or just some schmo with his opinions? Learning about ingredients, nutritional analysis, and studying the companies/ manufacturers ( do they own their own plant? if not, who makes their food? how long in business? where are their ingredients sourced from? what is their recall history? etc) are all things that would play into whether I would be interested in a particular food. And then, of course, the very most important.... does my dog (s) do well on this food? Everything can look great on paper, but if your dog doesn't do well on it.... GI upsets, allergy issues, dull dry coat, etc. it's a no-go.

FWIW, I like this site as it does have an educational bent... not just some random ranking based on personal bias. DogAware.com: Commercial Dog Foods


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> I don't like DFA simply because it is too simplistic in its rankings.
> 
> Rating Taste of the Wild in the same class with Orijen and EVO is unfair in my opinion. (both 6 stars)
> 
> ...


if you look at taste of the wilds rating, they say that it is not a solid 6 stars contender and is one of the lower quality 6 star ones. then if you go to orijen regional red, hey say its got one of the highest meat contents available. i like DFA they are very explanatory for each specific one of their foods they got.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (May 19, 2009)

TOTW is a Diamond product and as such has ethoxyquin in any fish meal ingredient. That for me is enough to put it in the NO bucket.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (May 19, 2009)

In looking at DFR, am I missing something???? Does he not have the nutritional analysis available? And he only profiles one variety of a brand? They can vary considerably. Personally, I want to see the nutritional and guaranteed analysis. The cahos ratio is very important for our autoimmune compromised springer who is an AIHA survivor. There is much more info by visiting the companies' websites. Also, he is a DENTIST..... just who I want my dog food consultation from! lol


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> TOTW is a Diamond product and as such has ethoxyquin in any fish meal ingredient. That for me is enough to put it in the NO bucket.


ive read people
's emails(posted on forums) that TOTW as tested just as low as orijen for ethoxyquin. ive also read it is cooked out during the extrusion (cooking) process. im assuming all kibbles with ethoxyquin are just cooked out...im not sure why ethoxyquin is illegal in human if this is true so maybe im wrong?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (May 19, 2009)

That is the rhetoric from some. However, there are quality foods out there without ethoxyquin.... they either use whole fish (not meal) or are preserved with Nature Ox ( a natural preservative). Most quality foods not using ethoxyquin state so on their site, and also state that their suppliers do not use it either ( a big loophole, since if suppliers use it, it does not have to be disclosed).

Very important, neither Orijen or Acana use ethoxyquin. See their site here:Champion Petfoods | F.A.Q


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

kevin bradley said:


> I don't like DFA simply because it is too simplistic in its rankings.
> 
> Rating Taste of the Wild in the same class with Orijen and EVO is unfair in my opinion. (both 6 stars)
> 
> ...



Yeah I'm with you on all your points. I will say they did say mention that TOTW was going to be a 5, but it just barely slipped into the 6 category, and that it is a low 6. I just hate it that they have tripett in the 5 category, it should be a 6 imo, not that it matters though.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

How is Acana Grain Free a 5 star and Canine Caviar a 3 star!!!!!!

DFA is the most messed up grading system in all of the dog world.


I whole heartedly agree with Penny and Maggies Mom. 


Can DFA decipher a Nutrtion Analysis?



Lastly, as everyone seems to be talking about TOTW. Yes, DFA says it's barely a 6 star because it's grain free. I'd just like to point out that at 360 to 375 calories per cup, (depending on the formula) not only is it missing grain, but it's missing meat!

If they rank Acana Grain Free a 5 star, then based on DFA's pethetic "rating" scale, TOTW would be a 4 star at best.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

well if its baked out i dont see the problem. ive read that all foods use a little bit. ive read orijen has lie .00001 or something in it, so its not 0... and TOTW has liek .00005 or something.(just making up numbers but iread something similar)

salty dog, i think for the most part DFA is accurate, however....i think they have canidae grain free and TOTW mixed up. they rate canidae grai nfree as one of the highest quality 5 star foods, yet TOTW which is a lesser food IMO is a low quality 6 star.
i think acana grain free is a little higher quality than TOTW also and that's 5 stars.

id give canine caviar atleast 4 stars.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

m&mluvpugs said:


> Dog Food Reviews | Dog Food Ratings
> 
> they use protein, fat and carb metres for each food, and also flag controversial ingredients... a nice change from dog food analysis.



I do like this rating system, better than DFA.


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

ive stated this countless times on another forum:

dogfoodanalysis is primarily a tool that is good for looking at many different foods and their ingredients and profiles all in one handy location. beyond that, i think it is incumbent on a consumer to further research their food choices via other sources. DFA is certainly not the bible of dog food quality evaluation that many think it is. the rankings are inconsistent at best. are most of the better foods in the 4,5,6 star category? id say in general, most of them are, but that is a pretty broad range.

as far as canine caviar, i have emailed them to ask what percentage of their final product is meat content. they have responded with the old standy "proprietary information." i can get this information from Natura or Champion. i believe a high meat content is important. i dont expect it to be very high at 26% protein for the CC. my own personal ranking would probably put CC at 4 stars. i definitely think it is justifiable to have some of the grainless foods with high meat content rated very high, while others (TOTW, for example) should not be quite as high.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (May 19, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> well if its baked out i dont see the problem. ive read that all foods use a little bit. ive read orijen has lie .00001 or something in it, so its not 0... and TOTW has liek .00005 or something.(just making up numbers but iread something similar)
> 
> salty dog, i think for the most part DFA is accurate, however....i think they have canidae grain free and TOTW mixed up. they rate canidae grai nfree as one of the highest quality 5 star foods, yet TOTW which is a lesser food IMO is a low quality 6 star.
> i think acana grain free is a little higher quality than TOTW also and that's 5 stars.
> ...


All foods do NOT use it. Read the orijen/ acana link I posted above. Also, all natura products are E free, as are fromm products. And remember, it is ONLY used to preserve fish MEAL (not whole fish) so if a food does not contain some kind of fish meal, it is E free no matter who the manufacturer is.

Also, I have never seen scientific evidence of it being cooked out. If you have, please post a link.


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

PUNKem733 said:


> I do like this rating system, better than DFA.


they still parrot alot of the same things as DFA, and not in a million years would i have foods like TOTW, Before Grain, and several others in the top category with foods like orijen and evo. they even criticize TOTW for using "mystery fish" as the main protein source in its Pacific Stream formula....dont know how that warrants a top ranking>


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

buddy97 said:


> they still parrot alot of the same things as DFA, and not in a million years would i have foods like TOTW, Before Grain, and several others in the top category with foods like orijen and evo. they even criticize TOTW for using "mystery fish" as the main protein source in its Pacific Stream formula....dont know how that warrants a top ranking>


Yeah I just read some more of there 5 star food listings, and they do make those mistakes. Also they have Evangers as a 5 star food, but make no mention of the recalls, and problems they are having, and this is a march, 2010 review. Oh well, that is why we have this place.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

buddy97 said:


> ive stated this countless times on another forum:
> 
> dogfoodanalysis is primarily a tool that is good for looking at many different foods and their ingredients and profiles all in one handy location. beyond that, i think it is incumbent on a consumer to further research their food choices via other sources. DFA is certainly not the bible of dog food quality evaluation that many think it is. the rankings are inconsistent at best. are most of the better foods in the 4,5,6 star category? id say in general, most of them are, but that is a pretty broad range.
> 
> as far as canine caviar, i have emailed them to ask what percentage of their final product is meat content. they have responded with the old standy "proprietary information." i can get this information from Natura or Champion. i believe a high meat content is important. i dont expect it to be very high at 26% protein for the CC. my own personal ranking would probably put CC at 4 stars. i definitely think it is justifiable to have some of the grainless foods with high meat content rated very high, while others (TOTW, for example) should not be quite as high.



First, I love your first paragraph. DFA is not the gosple of dog foods, and your right, it's place to check out every kibble on the market today. Just don't get sucked into their rating system.

As far as Canine Caviar goes. I'll say this about it. It's the only kibble on the market that doesn't use rendered meat meals...Chicken, Venison or Lamb is trully the first ingredient since it is already in dehydrated form...it's a high energy, highly digestible food. I think CC is pretty good stuff.

If TOTW is a 6 star, then so is Canine Caviar Venison Split Pea formula, which is their grain-less food.

I do agree with you buddy, what is the meat content in Canine Caviar? BUT, look at the calorie levels in this food. AMAZING!!! Their isn't a kibble on the market with more energy. Not even Evo.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> All foods do NOT use it. Read the orijen/ acana link I posted above. Also, all natura products are E free, as are fromm products. And remember, it is ONLY used to preserve fish MEAL (not whole fish) so if a food does not contain some kind of fish meal, it is E free no matter who the manufacturer is.
> 
> Also, I have never seen scientific evidence of it being cooked out. If you have, please post a link.


well as i have said, i could be wrong. many people on this forum, and other forums i go to have posted email responses from diamond in reference to TOTW. ill search for the email and post it at the end of this reply. ive also read that chicken meal could have ethoxyquin in it...something about the chickens diets or something containing it...i think buddy might have said this but i could be wrong. fresh fish doesnt have it, but salmon meal might im sure.

TOTW EMAIL...(source...YorkieTalk.com Forums - Yorkshire Terrier Community
This is the email response that I got from Taste of The Wild,


Thank you for your inquiry.

Taste of the Wild Pet Foods does not add ethoxyquin to any of the formulas.

Fish meal is required by law to be preserved with ethoxyquin. Ethoxyquin is most effective at preventing rancidity in the highly volatile fish meal. Rancidity in ingredients can lead to severe illness.

Most of the ethoxyquin is destroyed in the cooking process, requiring other preservatives to be used. Tests for ethoxyquin are run routinely on Taste of the Wild products. The results are typically less than 5ppm. The amount allowed, and considered to be safe, by the FDA is 75ppm.

I’m not sure how sensitive your dog is to ethoxyquin, but if the allergy is severe, you will need to find a food that does not contain any fish meal because there will be traces of ethoxyquin in the finished product. All of the Taste of the Wild formulas contain fish meal.

Sincerely,
Dr. Brookshire


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

buddy97 said:


> they still parrot alot of the same things as DFA, and not in a million years would i have foods like TOTW, Before Grain, and several others in the top category with foods like orijen and evo. they even criticize TOTW for using "mystery fish" as the main protein source in its Pacific Stream formula....dont know how that warrants a top ranking>


pacific stream i s 5 star rated not 6. stil la good mark but not the best. im sure they feel its a high 5 though since they feel the other TOTW formulas are low 6.=p


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

High five, low six, what does it matter?
The rating system IS in fact biased because NEARLY every grain free food makes it into the six star category without considering other factors. 

Reliability of companies aren't even considered AT ALL. 
Recall histories aren't posted, and they should be. How DARE DFA preach the wonders of Diamond products without warning of the dangers. 
Carbohydrate content isn't considered other than the foods that advertise low carbs, then it might be pointed out. Grain free doesn't necessarily mean low carb!
A food like TOTW in my opinion can not even touch the ranks of Evo or Orijen, and to put them at the same "ranking" is incredibly misleading to someone less educated who follows DFA blindly assuming it's all accurate. Personally, I think that Evo and Orijen nearly deserve their own category on the matter, not just for ingredients, but for being the best ingredients, from the best companies. 

I think that grain-inclusive foods and grain-free foods need their own categories as well. Not all dogs can handle the rich grain free foods, and I think it's a bit unfair to assume they can.


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> pacific stream i s 5 star rated not 6. stil la good mark but not the best. im sure they feel its a high 5 though since they feel the other TOTW formulas are low 6.=p


5 is the highest rating on the site i was most recently discussing.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (May 19, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> well as i have said, i could be wrong. many people on this forum, and other forums i go to have posted email responses from diamond in reference to TOTW. ill search for the email and post it at the end of this reply. ive also read that chicken meal could have ethoxyquin in it...something about the chickens diets or something containing it...i think buddy might have said this but i could be wrong. fresh fish doesnt have it, but salmon meal might im sure.
> 
> TOTW EMAIL...(source...YorkieTalk.com Forums - Yorkshire Terrier Community
> This is the email response that I got from Taste of The Wild,
> ...



Here is an article by a canine NUTRITIONIST with a masters degree in canine nutrition from Cornell ( her name is Dana Montero and her website is Canine Nutrition Consultant | DogFoodGuru.com) She has done the reasearch herself, and with her backround I consider her someone who actually knows what she's talking about...... not some random person posting on the internet spouting their OPINIONS. BTW, she is also someone I KNOW.



> So, to help you understand why ethoxyquin is such a big deal, Dana Montero, aka the Dog Food Guru, has written today’s guest post.
> 
> Ethoxyquin
> 
> ...


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> High five, low six, what does it matter?
> The rating system IS in fact biased because NEARLY every grain free food makes it into the six star category without considering other factors.
> 
> Reliability of companies aren't even considered AT ALL.
> ...




Excellant response

Readers take note!


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

For the most part, I agree with everyone's posts. 

I will say this though...I have the exact same issues as everyone with DFA. However, I do believe we are being a bit hard on the site. Overall, I would say DFA certainly does more good on the subject than bad. They got me to start looking at better foods, so I know they serve a purpose. 

Like I said, I think it's very fair to direct someone at the START of their "better food" search to DFA...tell them to look at 4-6 star foods and go deeper from there. 

--OR-- make it easy on them and just tell them to buy Orijen, Acana, or EVO :wink:.........or if they are financially strapped, tell them to buy Healthwise. 

See, you don't even need a mega supersite for that :wink:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I have mixed feelings about TOTW, for example a lot of dogs have allergies, especially to grain and chicken. Most grain free, chicken free formulas are very expensive, at least $65 for a large bag, usually more. For someone who is on a tight budget and/or has multiple dogs, feeding high end food is simply not an option. Should they feed their dogs something from reputable company and let them be itchy and miserable, or try Totw pacific stream which could be a potential life saver for the dogs. 
My friends have couple goldens, one is 90 lbs and the other one is 80, they obviously should have anticipated the food expense before getting them, but one dog has allergies and bad tear stains. They are both extremely picky and would rather starve then eat anything with grains in it. They used to feed canidae, but they had to mix in sardines with it every time to get the dogs to eat. Then they switched to Innova, but the dogs wouldnt touch it. 
I got them few samples of TOtw which I thought would help with tear stains. 

They absolutely love the taste, their coats look amazing and they have a lot of energy and as I suspected the tear stains have dissapeared, plus no more itching. And for the owners, its something that they can afford to feed without breaking the bank. 
So I personally dont have an issue with reccomending this brand to dogs with allergies and people who cannot afford to spend $70 for a bag of food.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

Unosmom said:


> I have mixed feelings about TOTW, for example a lot of dogs have allergies, especially to grain and chicken. Most grain free, chicken free formulas are very expensive, at least $65 for a large bag, usually more.


:biggrin:just called my feed store. they dont susually stock evo herring, but they said if i want they will order me some. they said it will cost 59.99 for the big bag. they have the best price!:biggrin:

oh and they started stocking orijen red.(15 pounds)


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Thats a pretty good price, the lowest I found here is $64 for the big bag.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

Unosmom said:


> Thats a pretty good price, the lowest I found here is $64 for the big bag.


idk how she figured outt he price of it if she doesnt even sell it? she said she looked it up o ntheir site..but dont they have to come up with a price that will make them profits? they sell the red meat for 57.99, im assuming that price took thought. do they just sell it for the price they buy it from natura from? they wouldnt make profit then? or did they just look it up and figure out a price and just call me back?

either way i was SHOCKED when i heard that price it is so low. i was so impressed lol.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> idk how she figured outt he price of it if she doesnt even sell it? she said she looked it up o ntheir site..but dont they have to come up with a price that will make them profits? they sell the red meat for 57.99, im assuming that price took thought. do they just sell it for the price they buy it from natura from? they wouldnt make profit then? or did they just look it up and figure out a price and just call me back?
> 
> either way i was SHOCKED when i heard that price it is so low. i was so impressed lol.


Coming from experience:
When I was managing a daycare that sold foods, we only carried a handful of things in stock because we were a smaller mom and pop shop, and our focus was daycare, not sales, so it only made sense to keep the stuff that sold really fast in stock due to space. 
But we had a whole price book that had every product we could get, and its price, so if we had to order something, we knew how much to charge. 
That is a really good price though. I know where I worked, food markup was roughly 35%. 
For example, I was feeding Canidae ALS at the time. I paid $38 for a 44lb bag at cost. We sold it for $53


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

p and g bpought them out so now idk what to do....
maybe ill request themto order 28 pounds of orijen red.


----------



## Jop29 (May 6, 2010)

PUNKem733 said:


> Yeah I just read some more of there 5 star food listings, and they do make those mistakes. Also they have Evangers as a 5 star food, but make no mention of the recalls, and problems they are having, and this is a march, 2010 review. Oh well, that is why we have this place.


There was no Recalls for Evangers Dog food check out Dogfoodscoop.com (evangers update 2010) the FDA says "There was not a problem with the food itself, but there was the potential for a problem based on general manufacturing procedures. That's where it stands right now".


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

There may be nothing wrong with Evangers food, but lately, they have some pretty shady business practices. At what point will the food suffer?


I've fed Evangers many times before over the years.....this past January, using their game meats, my dogs became ill. Stopped using Evangers, dogs got better. Coincidence? I dunno, but we don't use Evangers anymore.


I got sick once when I was a teen. I ate cottage cheese and chewy Christmas mints not long before I got sick. I don't eat cottage cheese or chewy Christmas mints any longer :wink:


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

Jop29 said:


> There was no Recalls for Evangers Dog food check out Dogfoodscoop.com (evangers update 2010) the FDA says "There was not a problem with the food itself, but there was the potential for a problem based on general manufacturing procedures. That's where it stands right now".


True no recalls, but I found a website where there are people who wrote in to them stating how their dogs where poisoned by their foods.

Here it is! 

Consumer complaints about Evanger's Pet Foods

Horrible!


----------



## Jop29 (May 6, 2010)

PUNKem733 said:


> True no recalls, but I found a website where there are people who wrote in to them stating how their dogs where poisoned by their foods.
> 
> Here it is!
> 
> ...


Thats a small number compaired to the thousands if not millions who feed evangers dog food, I too had doubts about evangers, but decided to give it a shot because I liked the fact they had different game meats formulas to match with their kibble (but that was after the FDA allowed Evangers to ship foods/inspected by FDA before shipping) and so far so good, also check out Rateitall.com the reviews for Evo, Natures Variety etc. you see reviews like that in all Dog food brands. (even canidae)


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

If it works for you, great, and hopefully your dogs will thrive on it, bacause when it's fine it's the best canned meat foods available, but I just can't deal with the shadiness of this Co. I've never heard of anyone having their dogs get so sick they have to stay overnight or longer in a hospital from Evo (so far god knows what will happen in the future with P&G), Evo, or Horizon Legacy which I feed and only feed my dog, along with Trippet.

Also I found many of the reviews there to be idiotic. Many complained of soft stools and others would comment to them things like Evo or Orijen should be fed to only active large dogs that small dogs can't handle high protein foods.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Dec 21, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> idk how she figured outt he price of it if she doesnt even sell it? she said she looked it up o ntheir site..but dont they have to come up with a price that will make them profits? they sell the red meat for 57.99, im assuming that price took thought. do they just sell it for the price they buy it from natura from? they wouldnt make profit then? or did they just look it up and figure out a price and just call me back?
> 
> either way i was SHOCKED when i heard that price it is so low. i was so impressed lol.



If they don't sell it, they should still have a price list. My family owns a furniture store and we don't carry half of what we can actually order in stock, but we still have to have prices for special orders.


----------



## goujon (Feb 10, 2010)

Dogfoodanalysis is about the worst place you can go to for info. They rate any food that is “grain free” at the top, regardless of anything else. They knock foods that they don't like for using tomato pomace, calling it a “filler,” and don't say anything about it in foods that they like (most of the higher quality foods contain tomato pomace). They knock the foods that they don't like for "splitting" and don't say anything about it in foods that they like. They knock some foods for being "grain heavy" and don't say anything about others than have more grain (in number and total carbohydrate) and they rate it higher. They knock one food for using avocado and don't say anything about it in another. They say that grains are not a "natural" part of a dog's diet and don't say anything about many other ingredients that are no more "natural." Did you ever see a dog digging white potatoes, the carbohydrate used in “grain free.” Potatoes are higher on the glycemic index and lower on the digestibility scale than the better grains. In one review they say that they are confident of the meat content in this product and in the next paragraph they say they have some lingering doubts about the meat content. They use the phrase "lack of any low quality or controversial ingredients is the reason this food is placed in a class above the more conventional form dry dog foods” for foods that have several ingredients that they call low quality and controversial in other foods. They make assumptions about the quantity of meat in some foods according to the number of meat sources listed, which cannot be done. They don't tell who does the reviews or what their qualifications are while criticizing food companies for not releasing information. I suppose it is a good place to go to find the ingredient lists for most of the foods in one place - except that many are outdated. I suppose all in all it probably does more good than harm by keeping people from using the worst products. They knock one food for containing black malted molasses and it doesn't even have it. Its black malted barley. All in all, not the best place to get information.

DogAware.com: Dry Dog Foods (Kibble and Dehydrated)
golden retriever dog food ratings at Top Golden Retriever Sites - dog food database.
Dog Food Ratings - LoveToKnow Dogs
Dog food ratings, reviews, nutrition, ingredients and information on major brands (Science Diet, Iams, Pedigree, Nutro, Eukanuba, etc.)
Best Dog Foods Ranked - Our 5 Scoop List of Best Dog Food Brands
Five Star Dog Foods
Dog Food Brands
Current Dog Food Ratings - Please Submit Your Rating Today
Dog Food Reviews
Dog Food Guide - Reviews of the Best Dog Food
Great Companions -- Nutrition Information, good nutrition results in better behavior
Healthy Dog Food Choices on a Budget A Dogs Life Photo
Top Dog Food Brands |
4 Best and Healthiest Dog Food Brands | The Labrador Brats Dog Blog | 8PawsUp.com
No Such URL


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

ORIJEN DOG FOOD

Look at the comments at the bottom. 




> Tania Cummings Says:
> 7. March 2010 at 7:47 pm
> 
> I know for a fact they use render produced in the USA in their cat kibble. I’ve seen the documents released under the Australian Freedom of Information Act when I was researching the issue of the irradiated Orijen that paralysed my cat and 99 others, 30 of whom died. Can’t comment for certain on the dog food but worth checking the facts before claiming that “None of the ingredients of Orijen brand dog food formulas are obtained or produced in a facility other than their manufacturing plant in Alberta.”


Anyone heard of this?


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

PUNKem733 said:


> ORIJEN DOG FOOD
> 
> Look at the comments at the bottom.
> 
> ...



this person does have an ax to grind with orijen if one of her cats was adversely affected by the irridation of orijen cat food by the australian govt. im not familiar enough with all the details to say if the australain govt or champion is more culpable in the whole situation.

ive started looking through some of those documents she linked in that thread. it would be concerning if champion is sourcing outside canada for cat food ingredients when their website says:

"Made with the highest inclusions of free-run chicken & turkey, whole eggs, and wild-caught freshwater & saltwater fish—all farmed or fished within our region and delivered FRESH (never frozen) each day"

...id would not consider meat sourced in the usa (if this is true) to be "within their region."


----------



## ziggy29 (Feb 1, 2010)

PUNKem733 said:


> Anyone heard of this?


If they have seen the documents and want to make this potentially libelous claim (if untrue) in public, they should show proof of it if they want to be credible. 

And if all these problems are in Australia, they probably should also take it up with their government for nuking the food before allowing its import.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

buddy97 said:


> this person does have an ax to grind with orijen if one of her cats was adversely affected by the irridation of orijen cat food by the australian govt. im not familiar enough with all the details to say if the australain govt or champion is more culpable in the whole situation.
> 
> ive started looking through some of those documents she linked in that thread. it would be concerning if champion is sourcing outside canada for cat food ingredients when their website says:
> 
> ...


AGREED.this needs to be resarched.


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> AGREED.this needs to be resarched.


email i received form Champion regarding that webpage:

_Hello Derek,


Thank you for your email and interest in Champion Petfoods. I sent the following response to the owner of this particular website on March 9, 2010 at 12:40 p.m 

At Champion, our focus is on fresh and regional ingredients, and our website lists the source of our fresh & local meat ingredients on our main page. You will see that our fresh chicken, turkey and eggs come from farms in Alberta, our fresh fish are from north Vancouver Island and local lakes, and our fresh red meats are raised free range on local ranches. Although fresh and local ingredients comprise the bulk of our ingredients, not every ingredient is available fresh, and not every ingredient is available locally. 

Chicken meal is a good example. Although there are producers of chicken meal in Canada, none are capable of producing from chickens passed fit for human consumption and as such no Canadian chicken meal meets the European Union Pet Food Regulation 1774. At present, Canadian chicken meal is made with spent hens (from egg laying operations) as well as chickens that have died, but are not processed in a federally inspected facility, or were not passed as ‘fit for human consumption’ by the Government of Canada. 

So, while our focus is “fresh and regional” our primary objective is always to achieve the highest standard in nutrition, palatability and food safety. Until chicken meal from human grade chickens is available in Canada, Champion will source its chicken meal from one of 2 USA chicken processors, whose chickens and facility are USDA certified, and who have the appropriate European Union qualifications (EU 1774). 

It is also important to note that ingredients are not produced in our factory, but ORIJEN and ACANA foods are produced exclusively in our own factory – unlike most of today’s pet foods, we do not outsource any aspect of our production and make every kibble ourselves, right here in our own (award-winning) factory

If you have further questions or would like to speak with me further, please feel free to write back or ca

Best Regards, 
Bonnie
Customer Service
Champion Petfoods LP
p 780.939.6888
f 780.939.6858_


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

^^^ Wow, quite the email from Champion Pet Foods.

With the never ending change over in ingredients and pet food companies, I'm currently working on getting out of feeding kibble, as I'm sure many others on this site have been looking at.

I would like to point out one kibble food though, Canine Caviar, does not use rendered meat meals, but is produced in an outsourcing factory, Ohio Pet Foods. Their claim to fame? It is the only raw food in kibble form.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

SaltyDog said:


> ^^^ Wow, quite the email from Champion Pet Foods.
> 
> With the never ending change over in ingredients and pet food companies, I'm currently working on getting out of feeding kibble, as I'm sure many others on this site have been looking at.
> 
> I would like to point out one kibble food though, Canine Caviar, does not use rendered meat meals, but is produced in an outsourcing factory, Ohio Pet Foods. * Their claim to fame? It is the only raw food in kibble form.*


Sounds like an oxymoron to me.


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

PUNKem733 said:


> Sounds like an oxymoron to me.


ah, you beat me to it. yes, kibble in raw form is an oxymoron. by definition kibble is not raw.


----------

